# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Nebido injection

## hdd123

How to do proper self-injection of nebido? Is it worth to inject all 1000 mg (4ml amp) at once (every 3 months)? I've heard only, that an injection process should be very slow (why?). I realy need detailed info from those, who REALLY know how to...,plz.

----------


## marcus300

This compound is amazing and its by far the best HRT therapy ive ever used or tried, my blood values are the best and more stable and i feel like 21yrs old again, 

check out these studies and reports for more detailed look at nebido...oh there is a loading phase for this product for the first 6 wks then its every 10-12 wks depending on your blood work, my Endro is convinced this product will wipe all others out of the market and Ive got to say, its the best therapy for me

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/con...ull/89/11/5429

http://drugsrd.adisonline.com/pt/re/...195628!8091!-1

http://www.agingmale2006.com/transcr...stosterone.asp

http://www.informapharmascience.com/...6566.6.10.1751

http://emc.medicines.org.uk/emc/asse...cumentID=15661

http://emc.medicines.org.uk/emc/asse...cumentID=15661

http://www.agingmale2006.com/present...one_Nebido.asp

http://www.drugs.com/nda/nebido_070828.html

----------


## FallenWyvern

I can't wait to get this in the states.

----------


## hdd123

[QUOTE=marcus300;4325342]This compound is amazing and its by far the best HRT therapy ive ever used or tried, my blood values are the best and more stable and i feel like 21yrs old again, 

check out these studies and reports for more detailed look at nebido...oh there is a loading phase for this product for the first 6 wks then its every 10-12 wks depending on your blood work, my Endro is convinced this product will wipe all others out of the market and Ive got to say, its the best therapy for me
QUOTE]

yeah, I know, that Nebido has the less side effects, if compared to other trt preparations+ it'll keep test levels stable for a very long time. But I really would need a short, but detailed guide, how to self-inject, plz. Pics also can be included. And, why I should inject this compound SO slow?
P.S. The Nebido, that's available to me is Schering's Nebido 1000mg/4ml.

----------


## marcus300

[QUOTE=hdd123;4325391]


> This compound is amazing and its by far the best HRT therapy ive ever used or tried, my blood values are the best and more stable and i feel like 21yrs old again, 
> 
> check out these studies and reports for more detailed look at nebido...oh there is a loading phase for this product for the first 6 wks then its every 10-12 wks depending on your blood work, my Endro is convinced this product will wipe all others out of the market and Ive got to say, its the best therapy for me
> QUOTE]
> 
> yeah, I know, that Nebido has the less side effects, if compared to other trt preparations+ it'll keep test levels stable for a very long time. But I really would need a short, but detailed guide, how to self-inject, plz. Pics also can be included. And, why I should inject this compound SO slow?
> P.S. The Nebido, that's available to me is Schering's Nebido 1000mg/4ml.


All Nebido is 4ml 1000mgs per injection, you inject this stuff like any other type of oily solution when doing IM shots, there is no difference. The only reason why you would inject slowly is to stop the coughing what some people get from IM shots.

----------


## LATS60

> How to do proper self-injection of nebido? Is it worth to inject all 1000 mg (4ml amp) at once (every 3 months)? I've heard only, that an injection process should be very slow (why?). I realy need detailed info from those, who REALLY know how to...,plz.


You should always allow 10sec per ml according the medical professions protocol for IM injections, i posted an article on Post injection pain a while back, i'll find it. Also there some videos on you tube that show correct technique.

Post injection pain can literally be a pain in the butt, amongst other places.
Hygiene and sterility, pre injection is obviously paramount in avoiding PIP.


How to employ the Z track method?
Firstly get your injection point, then pull the skin across or down from that point, this moves the cutaneous and subcutaneous tissues a centimetre or two, this helps reduce the sensitivity of nerve endings, remembering to keep an eye on the injection point.

Next insert the needle sharply in at a 90dg angle to the depth you need.
Inject the steroid (after aspirating) at a rate of about 10 secs/ml, when fully injected keep the needle in place for another 10secs, so allowing the steroid to seep into the muscle.
Remove the syringe quickly, at exactly the angle you went in and release the skin, this is what stops any of your steroid leaking out and reduces bleeds, then apply a little pressure to the area, but don't massage the area, this can cause some of the oil to be released back up the needle track and into subcutaneous tissue, which can lead to swelling and PIP.

Exercising the muscle afterwards will assist the absorption of the steroid by increasing blood flow to the area.

Finally, if you know where and how to inject safely into the ventrogluteal muscle, this is the best choice as there are no major nerves or blood vessel.

----------


## diesel2030

Is Nebido testosterone ?

----------


## ottomaddox

Yes. 

http://www.indevus.com/site/index.ph...d=26&Itemid=40






> Is Nebido testosterone?

----------


## marcus300

> Is Nebido testosterone?


Yes http://emc.medicines.org.uk/emc/asse...cumentID=15661

----------


## bigt10

This sounds great but i mean 1000 mg / 12 weeks is only 83 Mg a week.

Doesnt seem like very much.

Why do they call it a "single dose".

Lets say you normally get 200 mg a week. Can they load you with this amount for say 12 weeks. Or the equivalent in this case of 2400 mg at once that lasts for 12 weeks?

----------


## marcus300

> This sounds great but i mean 1000 mg / 12 weeks is only 83 Mg a week.
> 
> Doesnt seem like very much.
> 
> Why do they call it a "single dose".
> 
> Lets say you normally get 200 mg a week. Can they load you with this amount for say 12 weeks. Or the equivalent in this case of 2400 mg at once that lasts for 12 weeks?


Please read the links i posted, it will show you studies and figures

----------


## Pac Man

this thread just gave me an erection....


This is very intriguing

----------


## hdd123

> Originally Posted by bigt10
> 
> 
> This sounds great but i mean 1000 mg / 12 weeks is only 83 Mg a week.
> 
> Doesnt seem like very much.
> 
> Why do they call it a "single dose".
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've read, there's sometimes scheduled a loading phase (like creatine is sometimes used), if it's necessary to reach optimal testosterone levels faster, big 10.

----------


## marcus300

> Yeah, I've read, there's sometimes scheduled a loading phase (like creatine is sometimes used), if it's necessary to reach optimal testosterone levels faster, big 10.


Yes there is a loading phase for the first 6 weeks, sometimes 2-3 injections are needed to load up on Nebido then 10-12 weekly injections are fine, more stable blood levels and better values, there have been many studies and reports.

----------


## nitram

Read the the most informative info by Markus on his use of Nebibo.
I have been on Nebido injections for the last 8 months as prescribed by my 
urologist for andropause .I in fact have just had my 4th injection.Although there has been some improvement,my lebido is still low! 
Markus is the only source I have encountered who has extensive knowledge on Nebido usage with positive results!
As I am not aware of what protocol to follow to make contact with Markus
I would appreciate some guidence.
Unfortunately in my neck of the woods HRT is still very much in the last century!!

----------


## marcus300

> Read the the most informative info by Markus on his use of Nebibo.
> I have been on Nebido injections for the last 8 months as prescribed by my 
> urologist for andropause .I in fact have just had my 4th injection.Although there has been some improvement,my lebido is still low! 
> Markus is the only source I have encountered who has extensive knowledge on Nebido usage with positive results!
> As I am not aware of what protocol to follow to make contact with Markus
> I would appreciate some guidence.
> Unfortunately in my neck of the woods HRT is still very much in the last century!!


Start your own thread and give as much back ground as you can.

----------


## nitram

First of all appologies to Marcus 300 for getting his name wrong!!
Any info by users of Nebido will be appreciated.I have been
on Nebido injections for 8 months.Just had my 4th injection.Being
Andropauseal the results have been very positive so far although
labido is still low,no improvement for ED.Any feedback welcome.
Although my urologist prescribed Nebido HRT is sill in the last 
century out here!

----------


## watkins247

Hi Nitram don't give up,I've been on nebido for 18 months and it's only in the last couple of months things are getting back to normal.It's taken a long time getting levels balanced and I need it every 8 weeks to maintain levels.
Just need to find a new partner now,as my previous one prefered things as they were.

----------


## PPC

This is just food for thought as I have not had personal experience using Nebido. But there are some who think Nebido should be used once every two weeks in smaller doses rather than once every 10 to 12 weeks. 

This is going by the same theory that T cyp should be used atleast twice a week vs once every two weeks per package directions to avoid valleys and spikes.

I would think an AI would still be needed with Nebido for those who have not mantained better erectile function on it.

----------


## Vettester

Nice first post, Watkins! This thread has only been dead now for 5 months! : Welcome2: 

Good luck with your 'partner'.

----------


## serratus

> Yes http://emc.medicines.org.uk/emc/asse...cumentID=15661


u can gain some muscles with nebido?

----------


## Big

> u can gain some muscles with nebido?


it is testosterone , please do some research before you post...

----------


## serratus

u have some experience with nebido b4?

----------


## serratus

> it is testosterone, please do some research before you post...


cuz nebido is injectable vertion of andriol testocaps

----------


## Big

> cuz nebido is injectable vertion of andriol testocaps


no, it isn't...

----------


## serratus

[QUOTE=serratus;5211173]u can gain some muscles with nebido? this question it s 4 marcus300 or some 1 who have used this product thank u

----------


## Big

when nebido hit the market, I recognized the same ester as listed in andriol , so I did some research into the differences instead of expecting people to spoon-feed me. a simple search with a search engine led me to be much brighter on the subject...

----------


## marcus300

> u can gain some muscles with nebido?


Nebido is testosterone so depending how you use it and how often you can build muscle tissue like any other testosterone would. Its application for HRT is remarkable IMHO, better stable blood levels and alot less injections.

----------

